# Redneck Silencer.



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 10, 2018)

Wow...
He’s lucky, hell all the bystanders are lucky.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Wow...
> He’s lucky, hell all the bystanders are lucky.


No doubt. I'd been checking for holes and not laughing for a few seconds they were all like HA HA!!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 10, 2018)

I hate to say it but some people shouldn’t own guns. 

We could just consider it natural selection when they kill themselves. Whatever...


----------



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I hate to say it but some people shouldn’t own guns.
> 
> We could just consider it natural selection when they kill themselves. Whatever...


In order to not mess with the 2nd we should just let em win their Darwin award.


----------



## J.S. (Dec 10, 2018)

Bobby Johnson did it first.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 10, 2018)

This man has TALENT!!!


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 10, 2018)

I just knew it was gonna be a freaking potato


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes, the Redneck was silenced


----------



## Box (Dec 10, 2018)

The noise you all heard was not the report of the weapon - is was the potato screaming out its death song


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 10, 2018)

Jackass.


----------

